# Ridgid TS2410LS Table Saw



## WWLT

Hello All! I am new to the forum. I am still a "rookie" woodworker having enough knowledge to make me dangerous.  I do not have a shop and have to wheel all of my equipment out to the patio each time I want to build something. Consequently space is very limited and I have a finished basement so a basement shop is not an option either. With that in mind, I currently use a Craftsman TS that I bought about 5 years ago for $99.

I feel that it is time to upgrade to something with a little bigger table, true "standard" miter slots, and a much more reliable and accurate fence. My walkout basement door is a little smaller than standard entry size. I am looking for a good "portable" job site saw that can function as my new table saw. I was looking at the Ridgid TS2410LS. Although it is quite heavy, the portable base makes it bearable. In the store, the fence appears to be very accurate and reliable. I have not read any real bad reviews either.

Does anyone have this saw or experience with it that they can share. I did a search of this forum for this saw, but was not able to locate one.

Thanks in advance for your assistance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve G.

I bought one a few weeks ago.... I havn't been able to use it yet (because I bought a TS3660 right after that:icon_smile but I opened it up and it seems to be a nice saw, the fence is nice and looks really accurate; you can push the fence across the table from any point on the fence smoothly unlike my old ryobi portable on where you had to use a square to align the fence!
It's really easy to set up and take down!


----------



## RStocker

*Ridgid*

While Ridgid makes some of the best plumbing tools in the world I think they should never have gone into the woodwrking industry. 
Their machines are only one step above Harbour Freight in my opinion. You can get so much better equipment for the same price or a little more. I know they are trying to fill a low end market with thier brand name. I own Jet, Powermatic, Wilton and Delta machines to name a few. I would go with Grizzly for woodworking If I were on a budget. Their machines work very well for woodworking. I like my Jet and Powermatic better than I do my Delta machines. 
I have tried Dewalt tools and too me they are like playing with a cheap toy. It is one brand we can do with out. Just my opinion. As for thier plumbing tools they are the only ones I buy.


----------



## Tom5151

I have owned and used the 2410 for the past 1.5 years and would very much recommend it to someone on a budget just getting started. I have used it to do a lot of things including very detailed work building tables and cabinets and such. I like it because it's mobile and if you have limited space you can fold it up and roll it out of the way.

In my opinion, if you take the time to get this machine dialed in and put a decent blade on it, it does a very nice job. Is this a fine woodworking saw? Is it the best? Can it compete with higher end saws? No it is not and cannot. But for what it is, it is a very nice saw that will do the job if you are just getting started.

I recently added the TS 3660 to my shop and love it as well.


----------



## WWLT

Thanks for the info thus far. Just to clarify, it is not so much of a budget issue as it is a space issue. Since I have to roll everything onto the patio in order to work, storage and portability are essential. In fact, any saw that I get needs to be able to clear about 29 inches in order to fit out the back door of my basement. As much as I would love to get a contractor saw such as the 3660 or other brand equivalent, they just will not fit through the door once assembled. I haven't found a contractor's saw that is small enough to fit through the door opening except these "portable types." I like the idea of the 2410LS because I can fold it, it is a little heavier (beefier) than the other "portables" out there, and it's fence system seems to be better than the majority of the others. No I do not expect it to compete with a cabinet saw. However, I need to work within the limitations that have been dealt to me.

Any others have personal experience with this saw?


----------



## Howard Ferstler

The TS2410LS saw has apparently been replaced by the R4510, which has many features of the Bosch 4100. Has anybody here had a chance to compare the TS2410 to the R4500? (For that matter, are there any differences between the TS2410LS and the earlier TS2400LS?) There have been times when both Ridgid and Ryobi have replaced products with versions that were not as good as previous ones. (Remember their thickness planers.) The only edge the R4510 seems to have over the TS2410 is the riving knife, and I am not sure that is all that big a deal.

As for the guy who thinks Ridgid tools are junk (or at least the bigger ones are junk), he needs to remember that not everybody who enjoys woodworking has room in their shop (or garage, or basement) for a heavy-duty cabinet or even contractor's saw built by Grizzly, Jet, or Powermatic. Sometimes space has to be taken into consideration.

Yeah, I know some "super-serious" woodworkers would probably just say that if you cannot buy super-duper tools you should opt for another hobby. However, I will wager that some guys who have cut-rate tools turn out better workpieces than guys with some pretty expensive stuff. Some of those super-tool guys probably are more interested in collecting expensive tools than in doing serious woodworking. Heck, in the old days good woodworkers turned out fine furniture pieces with no power tools at all.

Something like the TS2410 would work just fine for many enthusiasts, particularly if they were not in the business of working with wood on almost a production-line level. Dabblers need not go overboard with their tool selections.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## JohnK007

Howard Ferstler said:


> ..... Yeah, I know some "super-serious" woodworkers would probably just say that if you cannot buy super-duper tools you should opt for another hobby.....
> 
> Howard Ferstler


Just joined this forum yesterday and if I find that's the attitude here, I'm gone! I quit one well known woodworking forum because of that kind of snobbery. If you didn't own a Sawstop TS or a Laguna bandsaw you were dirt.
Besides, I was always taught that a GOOD craftsman can find a way to do wonderful things with less than perfect tools.


----------



## knotscott

The 2410 is well regarded as portables go. Equip it with a good blade, set it up properly, and it should serve you well.


----------



## haugerm

Hi WWLT, you sound exactly like me a couple years ago. I too have very limited space and I needed shop equipment that could be stored away when I was done using it. After spending quite a bit of time looking around, I ended up purchasing the Ridgid TS2410LS. I love it. 

Please keep in mind that this is not, nor is it intended to be a replacement for, a big old cabinet saw. It is what it is, but it does an excellent job at that. 

For the price and portability, it has a smooth soft start motor, an excellent fence, solid construction, a good warranty, and a great "dolly" design. Despite it's overall weight (and to be honest I'm a little on the small side) I've had no problem hauling it up an down a flight of basement stairs on my own. This has been a useful feature to me on several occasions. In my opinion (take it or leave it) no other saw in its class can compare. Although there are many people who prefer the Bosch version, I didn't care for it myself when I was looking, but opinions will differ so you should take a look at that one as well. I think Jet also has a portable "dolly" type saw, but I never got to check that one out.

There are a couple of negatives. I don't think they're a big deal but you should be aware in order to make an informed decision.

It's loud. Especially when you have a vacuum going at the same time. I wear earplugs. This wouldn't be a big deal in a big space, but in a little enclosed shop like mine it's very loud.

The on/off switch is a little awkward to get at.

There's no riving knife, only a splitter. Some people don't care about this. To others it's a big deal.

It will never pass the nickle test.

Many of these issues appear to have been addressed with the new R4510 version, but since I haven't seen that saw in person I can't comment.

Anyway, it's a great saw in it's class and it's done everything I've asked it to do withing hitch or complaint, including dados. I'm not a professional though, just a weekend wood warrior. Ridgid is a good company that makes quality tools, they're simply not trying to compete in the ultra high end Sawstop/Grizzly market.

Sorry for the length of the post. I hope it helps. Let us know what you decide.

--Matt


----------



## 97phatlady

I've had mine for over a year and it has done everything I could ask it to do. Gets an "A" from me. Just get some good blades for it.


----------



## va_angler

Just bought the Ridgid r4510 a couple of days ago, on opening the box I was a little upset because the r4510 is not what I thought I was buying. HD still has the old display model on shelf but only the new ones in the boxes. Some of the metal parts
have been replaced by plastic, (dust chute). Accessorie storage is improved, fence now slides into the body rather than mounted under the table. When I set it up I found that this was the most accurately setup saw I have ever seen. I set the blade to 0 on tilt scale and got a perfect 90 degrees on the blade, I could not find any measurable varince from the front to back of blade. The micro adjustment on the fence does not seem to be of much use as it does not seem to contact the track very well. The blade does need to be replaced with a better quality blade, but other than that I think I am going to be real happy with this saw.


----------



## Eric.K.

To say I like this saw is an understatement. It's a great saw. I've had my TS2400 for many years now. Many of you have said this is a soft start motor but the old ones I don't think were. Mine is not and I think it's about 9 years old. I made a large cross cut sled about a month after I bought it plus a bundle of jigs for building cabinets and drawers. I'm in the middle of building an outfeed extension for the saw right now because using roller stands on a slanted driveway is getting old. If you put a good blade on this saw it is awesome! It doesn't matter what saw you buy, it's the user.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Skhool

JohnK007 said:


> Just joined this forum yesterday and if I find that's the attitude here, I'm gone! I quit one well known woodworking forum because of that kind of snobbery. If you didn't own a Sawstop TS or a Laguna bandsaw you were dirt.
> Besides, I was always taught that a GOOD craftsman can find a way to do wonderful things with less than perfect tools.


I don't think that many feel that way. It's just that having nice tools makes woodworking so much more enjoyable. Someone mentioned having to wear earplugs when using their saw, that takes away from the enjoyment. I've alo found that buying a tool then uprading a coulpe of times is not economically feasable. Also when you go to sell something like a unisaw, you'll get more of your money back and you'll find it easier to sell as well. 

I wait until I can afford the tool that I'll truly enjoy using. With many of the cheaper tools, the vibration and noise leaves me agitated, rather than relaxed. I don't look down on someone, nor do I think anyone here does, because you use different tools. I hope that is not the perception that I or anyone else portrays. Some of us just really enjoy good tools, period, end of story. Sometimes it is difficult when someone asks about a particular saw, we want to share how nice some tools are, and that they will often last your lifetime.:smile:


----------



## Mike927

va angler-
Now that you have had this saw for a while, I was wondering how you feel about it now ? I need to replace an old inexpensive Craftsman and I am considering this saw. I have limited space in a basement shop so another floor standing saw is not going to work. Your post caught my attention because it sounded pretty honest with your first impression when seeing the saw.


----------



## garryswf

Just my 2 cents. I feel i was lucky in that i found a Delta Unisaw at a great price and do have the space to store it. That being said, i was in need of a different TS. The saw i was looking at was the DeWalt direct drive that has the 24" rip capability and also had an arbor long enough so that i could use my dado blade. The other thing that caught my attention was how the fence adjusted and the stability of the fence. Don't know much about the Ridged TS.


----------

